# Het Eiland van Maurik



## Fjordjunge (14. August 2003)

*Wer kennt "Het Eiland van Maurik" in Holland?*

Hallo,

wer kennt die Angelmöglichkeiten im o.a. Erholungsgebiet?

Es liegt westlich von Arnheim in der Provinz Gelderland, lt. Karte ist der zugehörige See ca. 2,5 km lang und etwa 600 m breit, wird aber intensiv als Wassersportgebiet und Badestrand genutzt. Lohnt es sich, dort sein Glück auf Hecht, Zander oder Aal zu versuchen?

Unten habe ich mal eine Grafik mit der Lage des Sees angehängt.

Vielen Dank für alle mich erwartenden Infos... ;-)

Petri heil,

Karsten


----------



## Angler 89 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Het Eiland van Maurik*

Hallo zusammen,

hat mitlerweile jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?

LG


----------

